Ask HN: Employers, experience with hiring Coding Bootcamp grads? - casper345
======
relaunched
It works really well if you find a motivated candidate and have a lead
developer that is both good and capable / interested in teaching others to
become better developers. However, they aren't experienced in any sense of the
word. Simple, small tasks, with extensive code review and time built-in to let
them fix their own bugs, is necessary.

Your expectations need to match the reality and you have to be willing to
invest.

